# I had no idea I was so dependent...



## JethroTech (Dec 8, 2015)

...on fret markers. Not the ones on the actual fretboard (I never look at those) but the tiny dots along the upper edge of a guitar's neck. 

I committed to buying a classical guitar without playing it first. It was in spotless condition, looked great in the pictures and was priced fairly. When I got it home I quickly realized there were no fretboard or neck dots. It's like playing with a pillowcase over my head. I just ordered stick-ons. I'm not proud of that but it was stickers or Sharpie. The stickers are probably less invasive.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I get it.

Inlays are important to me as well.

I have made a few guitars where the inlays on the face of the fretboard weren't much help (Vine inlays) either.

On those I still use the side (edge) markers.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Yep, guilty also. Once in a while i need to know where the heck i am on the fretboard LOL.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

I need the fretboard markers! Played a Gretsch that only had small dots on the side and was totally lost! I see no shame in it; they are functional and help me play. Same way I feel about frets on a bass


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I have one guitar that has no markers on the face, but at least it has edge markers. Without either, I'd be hitting some (more) clams.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

I have a 1997 Takamine that has weird dots on the side of the neck plus some crazy inlay work on the fretboard that confuses me sometimes. Will post a pic of it shortly so you can see.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

marcos said:


> View attachment 431025


 Very confusing some days. Its the only guitar i have that has this type of inlay work and it drives me nuts!!!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

marcos said:


> Very confusing some days. Its the only guitar i have that has this type of inlay work and it drives me nuts!!!


That's similar to the issues I have with Vine inlays. Too much information, LOL.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

It's funny because you don't realize its an issue until it's not there. LOL


----------



## JethroTech (Dec 8, 2015)

marcos said:


> I have a 1997 Takamine that has weird dots on the side of the neck plus some crazy inlay work on the fretboard that confuses me sometimes. Will post a pic of it shortly so you can see.


What's funny is that my guitar (the one without any dots) is also a Takamine from the 90s. Maybe they could have saved some of the inlay work from yours and sprinkled it on mine.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

I have had the same issue playing on stage in total darkness. Understand completely.


----------



## Dru Edwards (9 mo ago)

I understand what you're saying. My Lowden F25 doesn't have any fretboard markers but the side ones are there so I'll use that. I also have a Schecter C1-Classic with the vine inlay so I'll use the side markers. I at least need the side markers though. 

Get some stickers for the side.


----------



## JBlaze (12 mo ago)

whiteout works great and wears out over time, just refresh as needed. tip was courtesy of Don.


----------



## Jim Soloway (Sep 27, 2013)

I've put little stickers on the side of a bunch of guitars, especially in the really critical positions.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

I used to add « Blue dots » on the upper side of the fretboard.

Another idea is to drill tiny holes and fill those with nail polish… the color you wish.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

Yeah, I've known about the lack of side markers on some classical guitars. My high-school friend had one and even his other classical guitarist friend would shake his head in disbelief.

To me, side markers are essential unless you're visually impaired or a masochist.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

I had that problem with a lefty Strat neck I setup to use right handed on my partscaster Telegib ... you don't realize that they put those dots on only one side of the neck until you flip it over!
I switched back to a right handed neck after a few weeks. ( The reverse headstock also meant tuning it up was backwards too which was strange. )


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I used glitter nail polish for side dots on a mandolin with a rosewood board and it has remained in place for 20 years. I don't care about face dots, can't see them anyway.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

You can buy the dots and drill and glue. A little clear over and they would be perfect.


----------



## JethroTech (Dec 8, 2015)

tomee2 said:


> I had that problem with a lefty Strat neck I setup to use right handed on my partscaster Telegib ... you don't realize that they put those dots on only one side of the neck until you flip it over!
> I switched back to a right handed neck after a few weeks. ( The reverse headstock also meant tuning it up was backwards too which was strange. )


Ha. Too funny. I did that years ago too. Put a lefty neck on a right-handed Tele. I had to switch back too. It's a real problem


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

if you just play the same cover songs at every gig, at every practice and every jam. The drummer has to play to an in-ear click-track using a sequencer with pre-programmed sounds and keys, nobody jams. Nobody is allowed to go outside the program. You’ll eventually be able play the guitar parts with your eyes closed. Solo up the neck too. Blind folded! It’s miraculous I tell ya. Such talent! Ultimate independence from fretboard dots.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I used glow in the dark stuff for the side dots on a couple of guitars, great for a dark stage.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Side dots were what sold me on my LaPatrie when I was shopping for a nylon string many years ago. I think if nylon strings came with 14 frets (which is what I play 99% of the time), I would be less dependent on them, but I have no way of knowing that for sure.


----------

